# Has anyone bought an Animal Crossing plush?



## Twisterheart (May 6, 2016)

I really want to buy an Animal Crossing plush toy, but I'm a little wary of buying online. They don't sell the toys where I live though, so it's the only way. I've checked on Amazon and it seems there are two different companies that make them, which are Sanei and Little Buddy. The Sanei ones look like they are better quality, but they are more expensive. They're about 20 dollars, add a few more for shipping and stuff, and it comes out close to 30 dollars. The Little Buddy ones are way cheaper, only about 10 dollars. But some of them look kind of cheap... 

So I have a question for anyone who has bought an Animal Crossing stuffed animal. Do you remember which company made it? Was it in good quality when you bought it? Please just tell me anything you think I should know.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (May 6, 2016)

I didn't really "buy" mine i got mine from my boyfriend as a gift for Valentine's Day... (It's Timmy/Tommy)... Mine is a real official Nintendo seal on it... i don't know if Nintendo made it or it is one of the companies you mentioned in your post... I think the official Nintendo seal ones look the best...


----------



## Twisterheart (May 6, 2016)

Link_The_Heroine said:


> I didn't really "buy" mine i got mine from my boyfriend as a gift for Valentine's Day... (It's Timmy/Tommy)... Mine is a real official Nintendo seal on it... i don't know if Nintendo made it or it is one of the companies you mentioned in your post... I think the official Nintendo seal ones look the best...



Thanks. I will be sure to look for that. I will try and look on Nintendo's site to see if they say anything about stuffed animals.


----------



## Balverine (May 6, 2016)

I have Fauna, and I got her from a gaming store we have around here : P
Also an official Nintendo one! Walmart's website has the official ones on it


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 6, 2016)

I did, it was Pascal. But I sold it.


----------



## bubblemilktea (May 6, 2016)

I bought a Fauna plushie for my sister when we went to Anime Expo.


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 6, 2016)

No but I'd absolutely love to! I want a Vesta plush. I've seen a picture but not an actual website selling it though :c


----------



## puni (May 7, 2016)

im broke hurr hurr


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (May 8, 2016)

Dhaw, this is such a cute idea! I rlly want a Maple plush now :3


----------



## Solus (May 8, 2016)

My friend and I bought the offical reese and cyrus plushes from Japan for an old best friend's birthday. Let me tell you, they were adorably cute, and I loved them. I wish I owned them. xD

I totally plan on buying Animal Crossing plushies from Japan, again.


----------



## Zerous (May 8, 2016)

At the moment I have an Isabelle plush that I got from EB Games?


----------



## Holla (May 8, 2016)

I was given one by a friend it was Timmy (or possibly Tommy I don't think there's a way to tell them apart) in his T&T Mart Outfit (the striped one). 

I believe my friend bought him from EB games. Unfortunately I'm not living at home right now and that's where he is otherwise I'd check out the brand name. I'll let you know if I find out though. He seems to be of pretty decent quality.

Edit: with a bit of googling he appears to be made by Sanei.


----------



## Fleshy (May 9, 2016)

I don't have any but I'd love one. I don't see any around here, or even online that ship to the UK. I rarely see any type of AC merch actually, which is sad because I'd love to collect AC plushies and other AC merch.


----------



## Pookie4557 (May 9, 2016)

I really want one, but I currently don't have the money. Once I do I might get a KK Slider, Tom Nook, or Reese and Cyrus plushie, except the one Cyrus plush I've found doesn't look that good in my opinion.


----------



## WAR X ILUSION (May 12, 2016)

I'd love to get an Animal Crossing plushie! Does anyone know where to buy one? _(If there's any ones that ship to the UK!)_


----------



## Bowie (May 12, 2016)

When I got the Japanese Wild World OST, it came with a plush of K.K. Slider, and I also have a small, electronic talking Bluebear plush, which says some of the typical dialogue sound effects and a few snippets of music.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (May 14, 2016)

Ive never ordered online because Im skeptical of it as well. Luckily I have a local game shop that sells a few AC plushies. Not many but at least some of them. I have Pete and I really want Timmy/Tommy and Porter.


----------



## GuyWithThePie (May 17, 2016)

I got a Tom Nook one about three years ago.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 21, 2016)

I did! I have Tom Nook, Kicks and K K Slider lol. Once i go to Nintendo world hopefully they will have more stock there.


----------



## yiffn7 (May 22, 2016)

really want one. considering buying an isabelle one


----------



## enchilada (May 24, 2016)

they have some at this "pop culture" store at the mall nearby. thing is that they're ~$20. I'm a fan and all but I don't want to break the bank. they had a lot to choose from, though.


----------



## classically.trained (May 25, 2016)

I have a Sanei Reese, Cyrus, and K.K. Slider. They're all very good quality as far as I can tell.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I got Cyrus for $9 at a Vintage Stock. Idk if you have any of those near you.


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 10, 2016)

I found this bunnie one on ebay recenty, they don't sell them in stores here so I have to rely on ebay to find them


​


----------



## Koden (Jun 10, 2016)

On esty I found an adorable Tangy & Clyde plush that I am planning on buying in a couple days  I absolutely adorable knitted plushies


----------



## VanillaChase (Jun 11, 2016)

I haven't bought one. I want to so badly though ):


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Jun 21, 2016)

My mum got me a K.K. Slider plushie one Christmas.


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 21, 2016)

I don't have one but I lowkey want one


----------



## Klauser_Bateson (Jun 21, 2016)

I own three: Kapp'n, K.K. Slider, and Cyrus. Bought them at Nintendo NY.


----------



## guardgirl (Jun 22, 2016)

i have k.k. ^.^


----------



## pika62221 (Jul 19, 2016)

As limited as they seem to be, I haven't and I don't plan to, so nope.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 19, 2016)

The official ones are so cute! Idk who to choose. Wish they had all the villageers or at least more of the villagers...


----------



## Licorice (Jul 19, 2016)

Yess! I own Kapp'n but I want more.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Jul 23, 2016)

I haven't yet, but I do intend to get a couple and when I do, they will be from Amazon. You should be fine purchasing from there. Just check the reviews first and obviously choose which one you think looks a better quality. I'm going on to have a look for my own in a moment


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 17, 2016)

I've gotten Cyrus and Rover as gifts, I'm pretty sure the company that made them is called San-ei. There's nothing really specific you need to know, they are pretty soft and, while I don't play with plushies in a way that they would get easily ripped, they seem durable to me.


----------



## robbywow (Sep 17, 2016)

I got K.K. as a gift, I don't know the brand, because the tag is in Japanese.

But I'm pretty sure that San-ei and Little Buddy are the same brand, only one is in the US, and one is in Japan.

That leaves me to believe that my K.K. is San-ei. Hope this helps!


----------



## Uskglass (Sep 21, 2016)

I have a K.K. Slider plush I bought from a discount store a few years ago. They were also selling Rosie and Bunny plushies. They were Tomy, as far as I recall. ^^ It's a shame, had I known how expensive AC plushies were normally, I would have bought more. 

(I still have my eye on a Fauna plushie, but I just can't justify it right now. Heheh.)


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 21, 2016)

I bought a reese, tom nook and isabelle plush!


----------



## Corrie (Sep 23, 2016)

I bought an Isabelle one from EB Games when I was buying HHD. Since she is my favourite NPC, I couldn't help but buy her too. X3

She has a real bell attached to her 'hair' and I was really impressed!!


----------



## contententity (Sep 24, 2016)

i have an isabelle in her fall outfit plush that my bf bought for me  im not sure where he got it -- he just came home with it one day and i was just so excited that i didn't ask. haha. we live in seattle so there are a lot of places to get merch! tho i have browsed amazon for plushies, and the one i have looks similar to one of the off-brands you mentioned. she has a little bell like the real isabelle and i love her :3


----------



## theta (Sep 24, 2016)

Ahhh I really want a plush now...maybe Celeste, because I love her <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's kinda annoying being in the UK tho cos everything good comes from America but customs tax and shipping is sooooo expensive D:


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Sep 24, 2016)

I haven't bought an Animal Crossing plushie, but I want to! My dream plushie is that one of Stitches from Wild World era, but I also wouldn't mind having Timmy and Tommy! I just can't decide whether I'd rather have them in their aprons or clerk uniforms. XD I guess I could get one of each, but I'd kind of like them both to match... Hm.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Sep 26, 2016)

i didnt really BUY one, but my boyfriend gave it to me... its Timmy/Tommy


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 29, 2016)

Bought myself a Whitney plushie  have been wanting some for ages and she is so so cute in plushie form. Going to start collecting them now I think. Will post some photos when I have a bunch


----------



## reicheru (Sep 29, 2016)

My boyfriend bought me Reese, Cyrus, and (Winter outfit) Isabelle Sanei plushes. They're super cute and actually pretty detailed. I wish they would make more villager plushes because I would love to have a Cyrano or Beau. But Fauna and Bunnie are pretty cute too (I just wish I had them in my town!).


----------



## JimmyJohnnyBoy (Sep 29, 2016)

Got a World of Nintendo Rover plush from Toys R Us years ago. Try them, online may have some plushies.


----------



## N a t (Sep 30, 2016)

Years and years ago, my cousin bought me a Rosie stuffie and a Bunnie Stuffie. The beginning of my love for Rosie and Bunnie since I'd never seen them in any AC games before. The tags say 2007 Wild World, Tomy. I was kinda rough on my stuffed animals and toys as a kid, but Rosie and Bunny might as well be in mint condition after all of these years! So, I recommend Tomy. Just because they're durable as hell lol.


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 1, 2016)

I don't have any, first because I'm poor and second because I haven't seen any around, at least not in toy-shops. Are they selling them only online, or what?
Anyway, if I had the chance I'd like to buy one of Marshal, my absolutely fave villager. However... I do not fancy big plushies. I'd prefer if it would be pocket size, a small cute thing more or less the size of a hand.


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Oct 1, 2016)

I bought some YEAAAARS ago from an independent seller who imported them from Japan... it was the official wild world bunnie and rosie (big) and small talking bunnie and rosie keychains. I also got a rosie stamp! ^_^


----------



## 3skulls (Oct 1, 2016)

These Exist? I must find a Tangy Plush now. R.I.P wallet


----------



## TykiButterfree (Oct 3, 2016)

I have only seen them online before, but never in a store near where I live. I did make myself a Static plushie just because he is my favorite villager.


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 3, 2016)

NOOO, but I would love to have a couple!  I would definitely want to get a plush of Bob, Bluebear, Lucky, Isabelle, Digby, and maybe Sable  That would be really cool


----------



## Amilee (Oct 9, 2016)

i got a bunnie plush as a gift :3 (he ordered it on amazon) and i have a Rover plushie from game stop c:
i would love to have more but its really hard to get them here. most of them have to be shipped from japan


----------



## ashlif (Oct 9, 2016)

I don't have one, but I would love it if there was a Bob plush or any plush that's cute .


----------



## KatieCat510 (Oct 9, 2016)

I dunno where I got them, they were gifts. But I have a good quality Isabelle, K.K. Slider, Goldie, and Stitches.


----------



## Coach (Oct 9, 2016)

I recently bought a Fisherman villager and Rosie on ebay. Very cute! Looking into getting some more, actually. Mainly Bluebear and Mitzi, although they're both pretty rare. Maybe some day!


----------



## Skyzeri (Oct 9, 2016)

I saw Cyrus and Reese plushes at this tiny video game shop at the mall yesterday. They were the officially licensed Nintendo ones, and they felt so soft! Too bad I'm broke and they were $22 a piece.


----------



## Greggy (Oct 14, 2016)

Gee, I wish I could, but I don't know where to buy them besides online. And there's no plushie of Chadder, Genji, Snake, and the superhero villagers anyway, so I'm not all motivated to buy Animal Crossing plushies. I would totally kill to get a pair of Genji and Snake plushies.


----------



## Heichou_ (Oct 14, 2016)

I found a Rover plush at Target the other day, he was about 6$. I imagine they have other plushes from AC but I only found him.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 15, 2016)

No. I really want a Lloyd one tho!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I reckon most of the plushies would have wonky faces or something though


----------

